# Should I get my nusband a practice net for xmas?



## lohnesor

Should I get my husband a practice net for xmas? If so, which one. If not, any other great ideas for an beginner/intermediate golfer?


----------



## Golfbum

lohnesor said:


> Should I get my husband a practice net for xmas? If so, which one. If not, any other great ideas for an beginner/intermediate golfer?


If you were my wife, I would much rather have some paid in advance lessons instead of a practice net. The reason being, a PRO can get your hubby started in the right direction, to build a better swing. A practice net on the other hand will not help correct his swing flaws. It will only make them worse as he will not be able to see the ball flight. Plus if he has any swing flaws he will never get them figured out by hitting balls into a practice net. 

See if you can find a local Teaching Pro and sign him up for some lessons. I bet he would love you for that!  

Check this site out here. PGA OF AMERICA. You can locate a teaching Pro near your city.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi

If your husband hasn't got the opportunity or time to visit the range or play a round, then a golf net would be a great gift. But as Golfbum stated above, lessons would probably help him more. I'm in the middle of taking golf lessons and without a doubt it's the best money i've spent on golf so far. The fancy clubs and balls ain't worth much if your body doesn't know how to use them.


----------



## lohnesor

*Thank you.*

I think you are right. I know of a golf pro in our area. Thanks so much.


----------



## Golfbum

lohnesor said:


> I think you are right. I know of a golf pro in our area. Thanks so much.



I am glad I could help you make that smart decision. If he takes some lessons and learns what he needs to do then he can get the net to practice into. Bad habits are hard to break!


----------



## MRayduh

You should get your husband a Rope It Backyard Practice Range


----------



## Mel_P

> You should get your husband a Rope It The Rope It


Did anyone ever try that?


----------



## 373

I used to have a pretty inexpensive net in my warehouse and to let off steam sometimes, I'd go hit a few balls into it. The most important additions were a couple cheap mattresses on the ground right in front of the net. They caught the balls when they fell and kept them from hitting the concrete floor and bouncing all over the place. Outside on grass, I don't think you would have any kind of problem like that.


----------



## MRayduh

*Rope It vs Golf Net*



Mel_P said:


> Did anyone ever try that?


I have tried the Rope It and it works great!
This is a review by Chicago Duffer. It appears to be an unbiased and pragmatic review of the product. 

InnovaGolf sells it and they have a video review of it in use.


Here's a cool video of the Rope It vs Golf Net

Not much of a risk at $20 and your husband will prob love it and if not then you can always go buy the $200+ Golf net.


----------



## Mel_P

Thanks for the links MRayduh!


----------



## MRayduh

*Rebate Offer*

If you use this link and you can get $5.00 off your purchase of the rope it. Special Offer for Friends


----------

